# Dankung Hunting



## SlinginDylan (Jan 7, 2011)

I would like to know what kind of dankung bands are the best for hunting rabbits? Also what kind of ammo is best to hunt rabbits with?


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I like eight strands of 20-40 with 3/8" lead or 1/2" steel.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Like Smitty says 8 strand 20--40 with 11mm upward steel or lead balls will do it,

my 8 strand set up


----------



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

personally I love 4 strand 17 45 with .44 cal lead! Tis nice


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

4 strand 20-50 and. 44 cal lead is what I use for squirls but I would hunt with what you have or what you shoot well and ENJOY it!!! Have fun.


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

I used 1745 4 stran 3/8 steel on birds with good success, never shot a rabbit but I think this would be too light. I got 8 strain this week it does shoot harder, but only shot cans so far.


----------

